# i hate waiting!



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

so I figured since we ordered our dog tags sunday that they would have been here already. WRONG, since they are being shipped in from Aus it takes longer. The person e-mailed Mark monday saying engraving will take place in 5 days and will be here in about 3 days or so. NOT that sunday helps. they should be here this week, maybe more towards the end of this week. it is driving me nuts! I want to see them already!!!!!!!!

oh, Riley got a purple bone instead of the pawprint with the angry font

and


Peaches got the green ***leaf (go figure...)  with the simpsons font.

haha, Mark must think I am nuts since I am eager to get them!!!!!
who gets happy over a dang dog tag!?


if anyone else ordered them did you get the one sided engraving and get a second tag free like us?

I'd love to hear if anyone else is getting one.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Where'd you order them from?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Where'd you order them from?


E-bay


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

dang I hate waiting for sellers on ebay!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> dang I hate waiting for sellers on ebay!


Yeah, me too!!! but it is worth it to get something special for the girls.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Those are way cool, I want one of those green leafs for Dosia.  Well I'm sure they'll be worth it, cant wait to see a pic of your doggies in their new tags.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Those are way cool, I want one of those green leafs for Dosia.  Well I'm sure they'll be worth it, cant wait to see a pic of your doggies in their new tags.


He'd look sweet sportin' the leaf. 

I am hoping they will be here monday or tuesday.
:woof:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i want the leaf for sativa  lol
we just got her one tho.
and nismo now has 2.
one of them is camo and one is a circle with a bone on it lol


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> i want the leaf for sativa  lol
> we just got her one tho.
> and nismo now has 2.
> one of them is camo and one is a circle with a bone on it lol


Haha, I am betting the leaf is this guys best seller!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

OH EM GEE. you just HAD to show me that?! LOL.

I want like one of each...cept the leaf...Maile doesnt roll that way. LOL. BUT yayyyyyy!!! More doggeyyy stuff!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> OH EM GEE. you just HAD to show me that?! LOL.
> 
> I want like one of each...cept the leaf...Maile doesnt roll that way. LOL. BUT yayyyyyy!!! More doggeyyy stuff!!!


:rofl::rofl: Malie would look so cute with some pink or purple tags.:woof::woof:


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> OH EM GEE. you just HAD to show me that?! LOL.
> 
> I want like one of each...cept the leaf...Maile doesnt roll that way. LOL. BUT yayyyyyy!!! More doggeyyy stuff!!!


bahahahaha! yup, had to share the love on here. 
HAHAHAHA! Riley no roll that way neither. xD


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

kg420 said:


> :rofl::rofl: Malie would look so cute with some pink or purple tags.:woof::woof:


LOL. Im ordering some as soon as I get home from FL in February.



RileyRoo said:


> bahahahaha! yup, had to share the love on here.
> HAHAHAHA! Riley no roll that way neither. xD


Lol. Thanks for sharing! Im excited to get some!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> LOL. Im ordering some as soon as I get home from FL in February.
> 
> Lol. Thanks for sharing! Im excited to get some!!


hahaha!! You are welcome!

YAY for SPECIAL moments like this. 

:woof:


----------

